# New Decapitated drummer plays Day 69!



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok, title says it all. a video of Decapitated's new drummer Krimh playing Day 69. he has Vitek's chops, now let's hope he can write some brutal drum parts


----------



## drmosh (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome, glad they found someone. still sad about vitek though. His sound was really unique


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2009)

That dude isn't the drummer for Decapitated (unless they recently hired him). He's just a dude who records shit tons of metal covers on drums and uploads it to youtube.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/92041-new-decapitated-drummer.html


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2009)

I just checked metal-archives and they DID actually just hire him. Wow. This dude's been around doing Decapitated covers forever, it's awesome they actually hired him.


----------



## Fred (Sep 2, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just checked metal-archives and they DID actually just hire him. Wow. This dude's been around doing Decapitated covers forever, it's awesome they actually hired him.



Yeah man, I couldn't believe it when I heard, either! Decapitated aren't really my cup of tea but I'm stoked on his behalf for the opportunity. Definitely a talented drummer.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome playing, no doubts


----------



## willybman (Sep 2, 2009)

WORDS CANNOT DESCRIBE HOW EXCITED I AM =]


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy crap, I used to watch his covers all the time. Major props to him for getting hired by Decapitated and continuing in Vitek's footsteps, I was worried they would disband after Vitek's passing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 4, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Holy crap, I used to watch his covers all the time. Major props to him for getting hired by Decapitated and continuing in Vitek's footsteps, I was worried they would disband after Vitek's passing.



It'll be like the death metal version of the movie "Rockstar"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice, hope this guy adds something to make me want to listen to them lol.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2009)

That was awesome, he has great groove as well as chops.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 4, 2009)

This is great. Krimh definitely deserves this. I have been watching his videos since the Bland Street Bloom cover. What I find so awesome is that it makes him have to work. What I mean is in his other videos he plays his music and almost looks bored (although it is just concentration) but, in this one you can tell by the facial expressions he makes he is really working hard. Nobody can replace Vitek though. RIP


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good news. Bring on the next record!!!




Love this song


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 5, 2009)

he really did nail that song!

god I cant wait for this next album!


----------



## Dylan S (Sep 15, 2009)

This is wicked. I can't wait for new Decapitated!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 15, 2009)

Well deserved!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Christ he's good. Have they started recording yet?


----------



## ugmung (Oct 5, 2009)

a part of me believes that Decapitated died when the accident happened, but i love them so goddamn much i want more!

but i've been following this kid on youtube for a while now, i'm glad they chose him.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm confident new Decapitated will fucking slay.

Our vocalist is like best friends with them so hopefully when they tour the UK we'll support. We were supposed to play with them before but then the crash happened.

At first, I very selfishly was concerned for myself not being able to play with them, but once I came to, my thoughts were with Decapitated and Vitek's family.

Having met Vitek's brother on numerous occasions I can imagine what Vitek was like and he must of being a fucking top guy.


----------



## Leec (Oct 5, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Major props to him for getting hired by Decapitated and continuing in Vitek's footsteps, I was worried they would disband after Vitek's passing.



I thought so too. Glad to hear they're not, though.

This guy's awesome. I posted a thread about him quite a long time ago. He plays some seriously respectable stuff really well.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 20, 2010)

any one listen to his former band thorns of ivy? they got some pretty good songs.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 20, 2010)

Decapitated suffered a great loss and the bands fans kept the band going, as well as the memory of those who passed. Looking forward to an awesome album.


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh. Wow. 

That guy, can PLAY.

Those kick drums...And well everything about that cover, just Wow. Insane! 

Great band as well!

R.I.P Vitek


----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 22, 2010)

Saw Decapitated live this month and i am still alive, how about that eh?

If you haven't seen them destroy the stage live yet you are missing out, the drums were great but they need a 2nd guitar. They lose some power because of it, especially during the solos. A band like that deserves the best.


----------



## Bigsexy8832 (Mar 31, 2010)

this guy is beasst


----------



## Mavigh (Mar 31, 2010)

That was incredible, really hope to catch these guys live one day!


----------



## andhedisaster (Apr 29, 2010)

That's awesome! Day 69 is my fav Decapitated track too ^_^


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 6, 2010)

His original video's are tight too.
I'm not huge into their old material, but I love their newer songs. I wish Summer Slaughter would come around here :/


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow!... this is fucking excellent news, I'm excited for the new guy and also for the future of Decapitated, can't wait to hear some new material because I know it's going to rape.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, that dude completely nailed that.
I was fortunate enough to see Decapitated a few years back at Summer Slaughter a few months before Vitek died. Definitely a huge loss for the metal community. Decapitated has so much to bring to a genre that has gotten somewhat stale over the years. It's hard to believe they were so young when they started.
I really hope to catch them at Summer Slaughter this year, if they record any new material I'm sure it will be amazing. 
Thanks for posting this video!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 8, 2010)

Being a long time follower of his and a fan of Decapitated, I can't wait for Summer Slaughter


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 8, 2010)

i thought it necessary to mention how awesome "swirls of madness" is of a song and hope that they tour over my way again now that they have a new drummer so i can go in the pit the moment they start playing it.


----------



## Alexdeliverance (Jun 11, 2010)

you probably meant spheres of madness huh yeah its epic ahah


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 12, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just checked metal-archives and they DID actually just hire him. Wow. This dude's been around doing Decapitated covers forever, it's awesome they actually hired him.



Sweet man yeah, I figured someone had made a mistake there too, I've been watching this guy's vids for ages (FWIW, he did this one a LONG time before he was actually hired)


----------



## jsousa (Jun 12, 2010)

awesome drum chops fersherrr


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 28, 2011)

bumping this thread because sickdrummer did an interview with krimh and he gives a rundown of his recording setup


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> bumping this thread because sickdrummer did an interview with krimh and he gives a rundown of his recording setup




Beat you to it broski:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...12-decapitated-hit-studio-2-weeks-time-3.html


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 22, 2011)

Krimh's solo stuff is pretty sick.


----------

